

JOBS: Need JavaScript Junkies in Hawaii. Monies. - jaywon

I am the co-founder of both Sudokrew, a full stack JS dev shop, and DevLeague, a full stack JavaScript bootcamp.<p>We are running out of great humans in Hawaii that can contribute to either environment and are sending out a pull request for great humans and&#x2F;or aliens, preferably partial alien that is looking to join a group of cyborg like creatures in a subhuman environment taking on the world one keyboard at a time.<p>If ESP is not your strong suit, please use email to reach me at jason at devleague dot com.<p>&lt;3
======
arisAlexis
I think you need to play the Hawaiian girls and coding on the beach cards, it
will work better than the group of cyborgs imo :)

